# New P99 just shipped.



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

First many thanks to Shipwreck for sharing all the Walther love he has with the rest of us.

My New P99 A/S .40 S&W just shipped.

Also Many thanks to Steven at www.scpfirearms.com. One of the best dealers I've ever dealt with. Outstanding customer service.

Ever Since Shipwreck started singing the praises of this firearm, I was interested. I had questions, I came here and to Walther forum and he and many other kind folks helped me out.

This completes my collection... for now. Thanks again guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! I love mine in 9mm Good luck with yours! :smt023


----------

